

Self-organizing robot armies produced - Futurebot
http://rt.com/news/self-organizing-termite-robots-172/

======
truelove
This is it, folks. The clock is ticking.

I just hope than when they finally get around to "garbage-collecting" the
human species, that they at least give us the option of a dignified cremation
(in exchange for an appropriate payment in either resources or knowledge
transfer).

